# March Tow up for viewing



## AHinnebusch (Mar 4, 2004)

Defying the Storm tip of the Week is now online

please visit: http://www.ltatum.com to see the site and check out the newest ToW.

As allways please contact me if you have any problems viewing them.

Andrew


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Andrew

The clips section doesnt seem to come up.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				AHinnebusch said:
			
		

> Defying the Storm tip of the Week is now online
> 
> please visit: http://www.ltatum.com to see the site and check out the newest ToW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 4, 2004)

I love TOW! Master Tatum does a great job of reminding me of the correct way of doing kenpo techniques,man I wish I were as fast as him!


----------



## AHinnebusch (Mar 8, 2004)

give me an email at ahinnebusch@lacba.org so I can help out.



			
				Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> Andrew
> 
> The clips section doesnt seem to come up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seig (Mar 9, 2004)

Was there a week 26 clip?


----------



## jkn75 (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't do kenpo so these TOW are very interesting to me. It's a great idea to have an outlet like that.


----------

